# When is the time to begin BLD training ?



## BlazingSlow (Mar 22, 2009)

At this time i'm learning the algorithms for PLL and OLL from Fridrich.
So, i'm a beginner.

When is the best time to start BLD training ?

I'm thinking when i get to ~ 30 seconds on Fridrich.

Because, getting to 30 seconds requires a lot of practice and builds some experience with algorithms, and with the cube in generally, things that i think are necesary before starting the training with a BLD method.

Am i thinking it right ?

It is to soon ( @ 30 seconds ) ? should i master it before ( ~ 15 seconds ) ?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, you only need the T and Y permutations, and the method is going to be different than whatever you're using, so I don't suppose it really matters. 
Extra PLLs do help, but I don't think sub 30 is necessary.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 22, 2009)

Do it NOW!!!


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 22, 2009)

PLLs first, because you finish the cube faster, and you also learn the BLD algorithms at the same time(if you want to do Pochmann method). now the time to do it now!! whatever average you are.

and for OLL, fishy method first recommend, then the 2 look oll.


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

Do it now. It's so much fun. I started when I averaged 1:15


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 22, 2009)

BlazingSlow said:


> When is the best time to start BLD training ?
> I'm thinking when i get to ~ 30 seconds on Fridrich.
> ?



Now is the time! 

My 3x3 average is like 60 secs. But I still do blind,
never would start if I had to wait to get down to 30 secs.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 22, 2009)

When you actually understand what you are doing and why for every step, not just blindly following instructions. You do not need to learn any algorithms for BLD, you just have to understand some simple concepts. See cubefreak.net


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2009)

My opinion - for everyone, no matter where they are at cubing - of course the time is now!

But then, I guess I'm a little biased.

A friend of mine at work, Jeff Beltz, did his first successful solve of a Rubik's cube blindfolded. So you're way more prepared than he was.


----------



## BlazingSlow (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tip !
I'm currently waiting for a proper Rubik's cube to be shipped to me.

At this time i have a awfull cube, that i paid 70 cents for it, not even the colours are properly sticked.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 24, 2009)

byu said:


> Do it now. It's so much fun. I started when I averaged 1:15



you say you started in january, and now your sub 20


you got sub 20 in 3 monthes?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 24, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Well, you only need the T and Y permutations, and the method is going to be different than whatever you're using, so I don't suppose it really matters.
> Extra PLLs do help, but I don't think sub 30 is necessary.



That's if you choose the old Classic Pochmann Method. I use the 3OP method for edges and corners, so I setup/setdown for U and A perms. (Plus setup/setdown for potential E or T or H or Z perms at the end.)

Learning BLD just requires inspiration and determination. It does not matter much when you begin.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with many others who have already posted the same thing, I see no reason to wait. Start now! Trust me on this, if you think speedcubing is cool, wait till you open your eyes to your first ever solved cube after a BLD solve. It is such an intense rush of excitement.

Chris


----------

